# Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?​*
Wie die SHZ berichtet, droht auch dem Heringsbestand in der Ostsee der "Zusammenbruch"..

https://www.shz.de/regionales/schle...re-der-hering-bereitet-sorgen-id16871496.html



> _ Fast 200.000 Tonnen Hering wurden noch Anfang der 90er Jahre in der westlichen Ostsee gefischt. Viel zu viel, um den Bestand dauerhaft auf einer ordentlichen Größe zu halten. Heute wird der gesamte Bestand gerade Mal auf 140.000 Tonnen geschätzt. Angelandet wurden in den letzten Jahren nur mehr 30.000 bis 40.000 Tonnen. Viele traditionelle Fischerfamilien haben ihren Beruf bereits an den Nagel gehängt._



Überfischung, Klimaerwärmung, toxische Algen die Heringseier vergiften, Stichlinge als Fressfeinde (Stichling soll Fisch des Jahres 2018 beim DAFV sein), Überdüngung und vieles mehr wird als Grund für den Rückgang mit aufgeführt.

------------------------------------------------​All diese Gründe sind für mich nachvollziehbar. 

Dass aber am Ende wie beim Dorsch wohl eher wieder Angler per Baglimit "eingespannt" werden, um weder an Industrie (Nährstoffeintrag, Klimaerwärmung) oder Fischer wirklich ran zu müssen, das wage ich hier schon zu prophezeien.

Dafür wird schon das zur "Forschung" beteiligte Thünen-Institut sorgen, wie auch beim Dorsch, dass die EU-Fischerei möglichst wenig "leiden" muss, indem wieder Angler eingespannt werden.

Der nächste Schlag gegen den Angeltourismus an der Ostseeküste wird in meinen Augen vorbereitet..

Auf keinen Fall sollten daher in meinen Augen Angler bei möglichen Umfragen dieses (oder anderer) Institute(s) zu ihren Fängen Daten freiwillig preisgeben, da die am Ende immer gegen Angler und für EU-Fischerei verwendet werden, wie die Erfahrung zeigte.

Ich hoffe, ich irre mich endlich mal.....

Aber bei dem, was auch auf EU-Ebene alles gerade erst beschlossen wurde (beim DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH oder LAV MeckPomm hat man dazu weder was gelesen noch gehört), bleibe ich eher skeptisch, das ich mich wirklich irren sollte... 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Sehr schön , Larvenmisere und der Stichling als Fressfeind.....?
Wer hat sich denn den Schwachsinn ausgedacht.
Da wo bei mir der Hering laicht hab ich schon lange keinen nenneswerten Bestand dieser Fische mehr gesehen.
Auf den Flachwasserbereichen die früher voll von Nestern des Stichlings waren sind jetzt jede Menge Löcher im Sand. Dort wohnt jetzt im 20 cm Abstand ein von Menschen selbstgemachtes Problem. *Es ist einfach alles voller Grundeln ,in jeder Größe die man sich nur vorstellen kann.
*Die Reusen der Fischer sind voll damit.
Und bekanntlicher Weise fressen die alles was ins Maul passt.
Über diesen Quatsch sollten die '' Wissentschaftler'' mal nachdenken, denn nicht immer sind Angler oder Fischer schuld.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hallo,

vorallem kanm ,am regulieren wie man will aber gegen 



> doch alle hängen irgendwie mit der Klimaerwärmung und ..... zusammen



hilft auch kein Baglimit.


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hatte ich im März schon im Heringströöt Kappeln zu geschrieben...da erntete ich nur grinsen.......

Nun ist es Offiz. raus.


#h


----------



## UMueller (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hatten die nicht erst die Heringsquote erhöht, weil es davon genug geben soll. Ich meine ich hätte das irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

wer wettet eigentlich gegen Anglerbeschränkungen???


----------



## <carp> (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Was würden angler eigentlich sagen wenn dorsch oder Hering tatsächlich irgendwann mal alle sein sollten? Wenn keiner was unternommen hätte?
Schöne Grüße


----------



## nowortg (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hallo zusammen

@<carp>
Es geht darum sinnvolle Maßnahmen zu ergreifen und nicht darum , dass Angler ständig reglementiert werden. Die meisten Angler haben nichts dagegen mitzuwirken an der Schonung der Fischbestände, solange sinnvolle Wege gegangen werden.

Stets Petri Heil


----------



## <carp> (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Ok,
Und was wären sinnvolle Maßnahmen?


----------



## nowortg (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Sinnvolle Maßnahmen müssen als Gesamtpaket gesehen werden. Das kann von Fischart zu Fischart eine andere sein.
Ein Entnahmefenster kann helfen, ebenso ein Verzicht auf Gammelfischerei.
Es kann sinnvoll sein eine Schonzeit einzuführen, aber auch der Schutz von Laichgebieten während der Laichzeit....


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hallo,

ich denke wenn Handtaschen Christel verstanden hat, dass es hier nicht um Campingartikel geht .... werden unsere Verbände dafür plädieren, die Ostsee + Bodden mit einen Angelverbot zu belegen.

Und wie der Bericht zeigt, geht es hauptsächlich wieder in den kommerziellen Heringsfang - da ist es sicher sinnvoll, das die Angler, die nix mit der Überfischung zu tun haben bestraft werden.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*



<carp> schrieb:


> Ok,
> Und was wären sinnvolle Maßnahmen?


Bitte mal nachlesen, wieviel Dorsch"schutz" das Baglimit bringt.
Kleiner Tipp vorab: die Zahl ist einstellig und kleiner als 1.


----------



## GandRalf (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Man ist sich aber nicht sicher, ob "0" eine Zahl, oder ein Zustand ist...|kopfkrat


----------



## ayron (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Frau Dr. wird uns schon ein schönes Paket schnüren - da bin  ich mir sicher.

Und ich mein.... immer diese schwierige Frage:" Soll ich jetzt noch schnell mal los - ans Wasser?", wird sie sicher auch lösen!

Mit worten aus dem morgendlichen Bus:" Die Frau regelt!"#h


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hallo,

und nach dem Hering sind dann Scholle,Kliesche und Flunder dran.

Gerüchteweise soll es einen Forschungsauftrag geben, der ermitteln soll, warum diese Fische sich so oft so platt fühlen 

Als erwartetes Ergebniss soll der Angler, wegen dem ausgeübten Druck von der Wasseroberfläche schuld an der Misere sein :g


----------



## wilhelm (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Man ist sich aber nicht sicher, ob "0" eine Zahl, oder ein Zustand ist...|kopfkrat



Die *Null* ist eindeutig ein Platzhalter und keine Zahl.
Aus der Bezeichnung für „Nichts“ wurde  der mathematische Begriff Null (lat. nulla figura svw. keine Zahl).


----------



## offense80 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wer wettet eigentlich gegen Anglerbeschränkungen???




Äääääh keiner !!!! 

Wir wissen doch alle das wir Angler die Hauptschuldigen und das billigste Opfer sind. Genau wie beim Dorsch werden wir wieder beschränkt werden, damit die Wirtschaft weiter Raubbau durch massive Überfischung treiben kann. Was sind wir Zweibeiner denn schon gegen eine ganze Flotte von Schiffen die mit ihren Netzen unsere Küsten kahl fischen? Und wenn man dann die hohen Herren und Damen reden hört, sieht es so aus, das wir den Fangflotten alles vor der Nase weg fangen, da wir ja wesentlich mehr sind. Nur werden in dieser Aufzählung ALLE Angler einfließen. Kinder die nicht mal einen Führerschein haben und mal eben an die See fahren können zum Angeln, alle Angler aus dem Süden die nicht mal eben in einer Stunde an der See sind....einfach ALLE. Macht euch einfach darauf gefasst, das es für uns immer mehr Einschränkungen geben wird wenn man für eine Überfischung einen Schuldigen sucht. :r:r:r


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hallo,

gerade kommt die Meldung über die Ticker, dass die Grünen in S-H mit in die Regierung sollen und wollen. 

Dann bekommen die Naturschutzverbände mit Anglern auch die richtigen Ansprechpartner in der Politik. 

Ich denke der Hering ist bald sicher vor dem Angler.


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Schonzeit 1.2 bis 1.4 oder 15.4.jeden Jahres.
Und nur noch 25 Heringe pro tag je Angler.



#h


----------



## Vanner (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*



gründler schrieb:


> Und nur noch 25 Heringe pro tag je Angler.
> #h




Na,na,na, wir wollen doch den Hering schonen, da reichen dann aber auch 10 Heringe am Tag aus.:r


----------



## Maifliege (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hatten wir nicht schon einmal die Initiative "Rettet die Laichheringe"


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hallo,



> Na,na,na, wir wollen doch den Hering schonen, da reichen dann aber auch 10 Heringe am Tag aus


3 und 5 lass und bei den Dorschregelungen bleiben .... oder ist eine Hering weniger schützendswert als ein Dorsch |kopfkrat. Außerdem sollen die Baglimit-Fans auch voll auf ihre Kosten kommen.


----------



## Maifliege (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Richtig, 3+5 ist auch besser, kommt man nicht durcheinander


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

na dann schaue ich auch mal in meine persönliche glaskugel...
in einer nahen zukunft sieht das baglimit wie folgt aus:

hering:           50  stk  pro tag und angler
plattfische:   10  stk       "


und beim dorsch bleibt regelung bestehen:         3/5 stk


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Sarkasmus an
Heringe sind auch wichtig als Futter für den Dorsch! 
Damit sich der Bestand erholen kann und beides wichtigste Konsumfische der EU-Fischerei sind, Hering verboten für Angler, Dorsch 3 ausserhalb und 0 in der Schonzeit..

Plattfische 10?
So viel braucht doch kein Mensch - 3 reichen, denn wenn die EU-Fischerei dann wegen zu wenig Dorsch und Hering auf die Platten losgeht, sollten Anger besser nicht stören dabei..
Sarkasamus?
aus............


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hallo,



> hering:           50  stk  pro tag und angler



Bei 84.000 Mitglieder der LV S-H und M-V würde das ja bei 40 Angeltagen die Ausrottung des geschätzten Gesamtbestandes von 140.000 Tonnen bedeuten#d

84.000x40= 3360000 Angeltagex50Heringe= 168.000.000 Heringex0,8Kg=134400000kg=134.000 Tonnen.

Jetzt fährt natürlich nicht jedes Mitglied aus S-H und M-V auf die Ostsee - aber gleichzeitig habe ich die nimmersatten, fleischmacher Horden aus dem Inland (Siehe Thread Dorsch) gar nicht berücksichtig - die Dank der Urlaubsscheine millionenfach einfallen und im Blutrausch die Bestände niedermachen.

Ich denke ein Baglimit von 5 geziemt dem Naturschutzverein mit Anglen als toller Wert.  Man zeigt eindeutig das man für den Hering ist und mit seinen Mitgliedern 10% der Bestände beansprucht.


----------



## Flatfish86 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> 168.000.000 Heringex0,8Kg



Du musst mir unbedingt mal verraten, wo man Heringe mit 0,8 kg fängt! |bigeyes Die müssen am UL-Gerät ja abgehen wie Schmidts Katze!


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hallo,



> Du musst mir unbedingt mal verraten, wo man Heringe mit 0,8 kg fängt!


Ich bin doch kein Angelguide. Auf den Seiten zum Hering wird ausgeführt das der Hering bis zu 1 Kg auf die Waage schafft aber meistens weniger hat. Als Reverenzwert für adulte Fische habe ich jetzt 800 gr genommen. Aber selbst 600 gr würden den Kohl bei Baglimit 5 versus 50 nicht fett machen.

Aber wenn die

- Grünen jetzt in S-H mitmischen
- die Natur-schütz-vor-dem-Angler-Verbände sich profilieren wollen
- und Schummel-Thünen mit an Bord ist

dann hat der Hering den Angler bald nicht mehr zu fürchten


----------



## UMueller (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> na dann schaue ich auch mal in meine persönliche glaskugel...
> in einer nahen zukunft sieht das baglimit wie folgt aus:
> 
> hering:           50  stk  pro tag und angler
> ...



Da fehlt aber noch der Hornhecht.#h


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hallo,



> Da fehlt aber noch der Hornhecht.#h



Wie wichtige ist, das die MeFos komplett geschützt werden. Es kann nicht sein, dass im Inland die Fische geschützt werden und in der Ostsee der Raubbau läuft.


----------



## uwe2855 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Wenn wir schon beim Schützen sind: Vergesst die Aalmuttern nicht, also die Muttern aller Aale.
Denn den Aalen geht es es ja ebenfalls sehr schlecht. Hat unsere Christel ja auch schon gemerkt.

Uwe


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Schützt doch wen ihr wollt.
Ich angle dann eben nur noch auf Stichling.
Das Tackle passt in die Hosentasche und Wattwürmer brauch ich auch nicht zwingend.

Glaskugel für 2021 sagt: Blinker Heft 05/2021 Top Thema:Mit der Eisangel auf der Ostsee- Harter Drill auf Stichling.

Rute &Rolle 06/2021 Mit Mathias Fuhrmann zu den Stichlingsnestern. Fröhliches Keschern mit der Senke im Bodden vor Ralswiek


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Deswegen ist ja der Stichling wohl der Fisch des Jahres beim DAFV geworden:
 Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV
;-)))))))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

DIE WOLLEN UNS DOCH ALLE NUR VERARSCHEN MERKT IHR DAS NICHT ??????hauptsache die fabrikschiffe bekommen noch ihre quote und gut ist es.......#q#q#q

vor der wende gabe es in der ostsee kaum noch hering geschweige makrelen .....jetzt ist alles wieder da weil der größte teil der fangflotte verschrottet wurde DIE NATUR HILFT SICH SELBER WENN der profit nicht vorne angestellt wird.....


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

EILMELDUNG+++EILMELDUNG+++EILMELDUNG

Die Bundesregierung gibt bekannt, dass 2021 die Ostsee komplett zubetoniert und zu einem Bezahlparkplatz umfunktioniert wird. Dies soll den Besuchern von Schleswig Holstein zu Gute kommen und auch für Familien mit mehr als einem Fahrzeug ansprechen. Damit eine Erinnerung an das ehemalig fischleere Gewässer erhalten bleibt, soll der Beton in einer Ostsee typischen grünlich-bläulichen Farbe angestrichen werden. 
Die einzelnen Parkreihen werden durch Fischsymbole ehemaliger Ostseebewohner gekennzeichnet. 

Das Thünen-Institut hat ausgerechnet, dass dies eine Milliarden Einnahme in den nächsten 2 Jahren wird, die dann der Nordsee zu Gute kommt, die dann ebenfalls  zubetoniert wird und eine weitere Parkfläche entstehen kann. Nach weiteren 2 Jahren hat man dann genug Geld zusammen, um ein Forschungsprojekt zum Thema "Baglimit für Dorsch, Hering und Platte-ist das noch zeitgemäß" ? durchzuführen.

In diesem Sinne

Petri Heil und Parklatz für alle


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Ich bin stolz auf eure Fantasie - könnte vieles von mir sein ;-)))


----------



## Deep Down (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*



offense80 schrieb:


> ....
> Nach weiteren 2 Jahren hat man dann genug Geld zusammen, um ein Forschungsprojekt zum Thema "Baglimit für Dorsch, Hering und Platte-ist das noch zeitgemäß" ? durchzuführen.
> 
> ...



Womit natürlich das Thünen Institut beauftragt und damit finanziell unterstützt wird. Ansonsten würde die Schließung des Institutes drohen und eine Vielzahl schützenswerter Arbeitsplätze und Finanzkraft würde damit an den Standorten wegfallen.


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Womit natürlich das Thünen Institut beauftragt und damit finanziell unterstützt wird. Ansonsten würde die Schließung des Institutes drohen und eine Vielzahl schützenswerter Arbeitsplätze und Finanzkraft würde damit an den Standorten wegfallen.



Die schützenswerten Arbeitsplätze werden dann durch ein Baglimit abgesichert um so die Profs und Dr´s und die ganzen vom Aussterbenden Unterarten zu schützen....Dafür werden einfach die Parkplatzgebühren angehoben.


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Hallo,

und die Ostsee-Kutter könnten mal beim LSFV-S-H anfragen, die haben ja beim Westensee das Problem, dass erst nach 60 Jahren jeder Verbandsangler mit dem jetzigen Bootkontingent einmal den See beangeln könnte.

Ostseekutter auf den Westensee und schon ist für alle drei eine WIN-WIN-WIN Situation da.

Man stelle sich das bildlich vor .... 10 Kutter auf dem Westsee voll mit Spinnanglern.


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Zu geil wie hier die Ideen sprudeln und eigentlich jeder nur noch Hohn und Spot für diese Politiker hat.....1000 mal besser als Hass Parolen oder gegenseitiges zerfleischen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

ja, das gefällt mir auch..


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Ich glaube, Thomas hat recht: am Ende sind die Angler schuld. Die Industrie kann es ja auf keinen Fall sein. Denn in dem Heringssalat, den ich im Supermarkt kaufen kann, da ist ja so gut wie kein Hering drin. Vermutlich haben Sie den dafür gedachten Fisch zu günstigem Schiffsdiesel für die Fangflotten gemacht, dann ist das wenigstens doppelt bezahlt.
Falls jemand Untersuchungen gibt über die Entnahmemengen von Heringen durch (a) großindustrielle Fischerei (b) Kleinboot- und Küstenfischerei, wäre ich für einen Hinweis dankbar. 
Aber schon jetzt wage ich für die Diskussion eine steile These, die ich als Binnenländer noch nicht richtig beweisen kann (aber wartet nur ab!):
Es gibt in der kommerziellen Nord- und Ostseefischerei in den letzten 25 Jahren eine dramatische Konzentration weg von der "kleinen" Küstenfischerei hin zu der immer effizienter werdenden Industriefischerei bei gleichtzeitig stetigem Anstieg der Gesamtentnahmemenge der kommerziell interessanten Fischarten. Und: Genau daraus entsteht das Problem.

Und da ist es immer leichter, nicht beim bockigen "Nordsee"-Fan (ich meine die Kettenfäns, vulgo: Verbraucher) anzusetzen, sondern beim schon qua Verbandsperformance schwächsten Player, dem Angler. Der ist immer gefügig, zumindest seine ihn vertretende Funktionärin.

Das europäische Fischartenschutzmanagement muss endlich aus dem Interessen- und Verbandsgeschacher herausgeholt werden. Wir brauchen eine europäische Fischartenschutzbehörde mit umfassenden Kompetenzen und ausreichend Mitteln für sinnvolle Schutzmaßnahmen. Unabhängig und mit starken Experten an der Spitze. Und diese Behörde müßte die Kompetenz haben, jenseits des derzeitigen Gekräusels in der GD Maritime Angelegenheiten und Fischerei, mehrjährige Nutzungsobergrenzen für die kommerzielle Fischerei vorzugeben (die Mitgliedstaaten könnten dann die Verteilung zwischen den kommerziellen Nutzergruppen vornehmen, also insbesondere zwischen "groß" und "klein" - und so Strukturpolitik betreiben, wie sie übrigens auch in der Landwirtschaftspolitik fehlt, wo der bäuerliche Kleinbetrieb immer mehr zugunsten der Agrarindustrie verschwindet.) Leider interessieren sich viel zu wenige Menschen für derartige Politiken und beschränken sich auf ihre Verbraucherrolle. 

Der Lachs muss so viel kosten wie der Hummer und der Hering halb so viel. Und damit ich das bezahlen kann, ziehe ich in eine kleinere Wohnung.


----------



## uwe2855 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Wenn schon offtopic, dann noch einen.
Das Petermännchen benennen wir einfach um in Petamännchen. Das schützen wir dann auch noch.
Peta wird sich bestimmt freuen.

Uwe


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

Und beim Amazonasdelfin wird einfach das as weg genommen und Amazon übernimmt die Patenschaft für diesen Delfin.....so, auch dieser Fisch ist SAFE !!! Wenn das hier so weiter geht, retten wir in 2 Tagen jede einzelne Fischart vor dem Aussterben und schaffen das, was diese überbezahlten Menschen in Jahren nicht geschafft haben. Tadaaaa lang lebe das Anglerboard |supergri


----------



## scamper (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Womit natürlich das Thünen Institut beauftragt und damit finanziell unterstützt wird. Ansonsten würde die Schließung des Institutes drohen und eine Vielzahl schützenswerter Arbeitsplätze und Finanzkraft würde damit an den Standorten wegfallen.



Was die Schließung dieser chronisch unterfinanzierten, ausschließlich auf Selbsterhaltung bedachten und zu fast 100% aus Drittmitteln finanzierten Institution dem Fischbestand Gutes tun würde, sollte man mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Bestenfalls unter Zuhilfenahme des, wie sagt man in Österreich? Hausverstand?
Unglaublich, wie dort eine Behörde unter Behörden geschaffen wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

"Neues" dazu:
https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...-ostseeherings-macht-probleme-id16923591.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*

ICES reagiert bereits:
http://www.focus.de/regional/schles...er-heringsquote-in-der-ostsee_id_7200022.html

Ob da dann auch beim Hering analog zu Dorschen Angler eingeschränkt werden sollen, muss man abwarten.

Müsst ich wetten, würd ich eher auf  Beschränkung/Verbote für Angler setzen als dagegen..


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müsst ich wetten, würd ich eher auf  Beschränkung/Verbote für Angler setzen als dagegen..



Ich wette da gleich mal drauf! 

Da Christel Heringe nicht selber fängt, will sie die doch wenigstens weiterhin zukünftig auf ihrem Brötchen haben! 
Kann nicht sein, dass ihr dieser Genuss durch die überboardenden Fänge der Angler genommen wird!
Dank der flankierenden Hilfe von Thünen und ins Rampenlicht drängelnder sachunkundiger Politiker wird ihr es aber gelingen sich diesen Genuss nicht durch die deutschen Angler vermiesen zu lassen! Immerhin hat sie deswegen ja auch für eine weitere Präsidentschaft beim DAFV kanditiert und gewonnen, damit diesbezüglich gar nicht erst was anbrennt!


----------

